# 2004 2500HD exhaust manifold rust



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I took my truck to the stealer and they're saying it has an exhaust manifold leak and that the bolt(s) "may" be broken off. Apparently the guy that knows for sure went home. I wish i had counted the studs before i dropped it off but i thought only the Fords had a history of prematurely rusting off.

Have you guys had problems with rust on the newer 2500HD's? I thought this was a problem with Fords? I mean i know all metal rusts even if it's not ford, but i thought the GM's were more solid in the exhaust manifold area?

Ford fixed my F250 under warranty. Unfortunately i haven't seen anything about GM doing the same.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

The heads on a bolt on two on mine snapped off. had to replace the manifold was a fairly easy task if you ask me


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I do know that it is an issue for the 6.0 gassers, I thought earlier ones only and drivers side IIRC.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

I heard a tick under the hood when i started my truck on a cold morning and a bolt had broken off, the one closest to the firewall on the right side of the truck. The dealership took care of it under warranty and it was done around 45,000 miles. I do have the extended warranty also. The dealership showed me the old manifold and it was warped in the area where the bolt had broken off. If you still have a warranty they should take care of it. This was on my 8.1 just like yours and mine is a 2007.


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

*Replaced already*

I have had both sides replaced already and mine is a 2004. Just like the trans and oil pans they are made to last 4 years.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

A buddy of mine has a 2000 Chevy 1500 ECSB with the 5.3L, and 236,000 miles. He had 2 bolts busted off on the drivers side closest to the fire wall. He took it to a local shop for an estimate and they wanted $1400.00, no lie. He told them to pound sand and did the repair himself with the help of his automotively inclined brother.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Is this a problem only on the newer body style trucks with the 5.3 and 6.0? What is causing this problem? I don't remember anyone mentioning having this problem on the 4.3, 5.0, 5.7 or 7.4. I know that the exhaust manifolds on the 7.4 are known to crack but I haven't heard anyone say that they have had problems with exhaust manifold bolts breaking.

Wayne


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Seems to be a common problem. Mine had both of the manifolds replaced with headers right before I got it, so there was some obvious problems with either the manifolds themselves or the bolts and the previous owner decided to put headers on it when he replaced the bolts. Nonetheless, it's a common problem with the GM 6.0 and the Ford 5.4 and 6.8 V10.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I have an 03 with a 6 litre. I was getting a ticking while the engine was cold and thought I had a lifter making the noise. Turns out it is 2 broken manifold studs on the passenger side next to the firewall. That will be next on "to do" list.


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Had the same problem on my 01 Dodge Ram 2500 5.9, drivers side two bolts closest to the firewall. They got me for $1100, manifold was warped. So it's not just Ford or Chevy.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Soooooooo....

I figured out that my manifolds are warrantied through GM for 7 years/70k miles. Yay!!!

I'm not sure what else is covered or what years are covered, i haven't been able to find anything on any of GM's websites about it.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I had a 2000 2500, and i had replaced them 2 years in a row. You know when you call the dealer, and they more than 10 of the manifolds in stock there is a problem. i was lucky had an extended warrenty, that paid for it. It was blamed on me plowing


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

fordmstng66;773620 said:


> I had a 2000 2500, and i had replaced them 2 years in a row. You know when you call the dealer, and they more than 10 of the manifolds in stock there is a problem.


 Typical dealership crap. Had the same situation with the fan clutch in my Trailblazer. My mechanic told me they had problems with them. Every dealer I called said the same thing. "Nope, no problems with those. But I have a couple on the shelf" And that was at a little tiny dealership. GM only issued about 10 different part numbers, price ranged from $300 to $500. I got lucky and my mechanic got me one for just under the $300. I didn't really expect GM to do anything under "warranty", but honesty would have been appreciated.



fordmstng66;773620 said:


> It was blamed on me plowing


 Well duh, obviously it's your fault for driving the truck.  If you hadn't driven it, they probably would have lasted a little longer.........


----------

